# Burj Khalifa - At The Top



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

I want to visit Burj Khalifa At The Top. 
Looking for some company along on the visit.
Anyone interested?? I could get slightly cheaper tickets.
Will check that out depending on the number of people.
Let me know and we all could make a visit together.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Might be good but depends on how much and the day and time


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

I will get the schedule and we could choose to suit all ppl interested. Maybe on a Friday or sat when most ppl are off
At the top directly sells for AED 100
I could get for between 85 - 90
Not that big of a difference but something at least ..


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Timing-wise would definitely recommend going up just before sunset that way you can see both day and night. Unfortunately due to the seemingly constant visibility issues in Dubai I was disappointed! Enjoy...


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

bluester said:


> Timing-wise would definitely recommend going up just before sunset that way you can see both day and night. Unfortunately due to the seemingly constant visibility issues in Dubai I was disappointed! Enjoy...


hmm.. thts a nice point of view. havent thought about it like that before.. will definitely try for timing of Sunset..


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

afternoon mate.. i see your from similar a similar background so thought would send a quick message saying hi! i too am new to dubai and been here for all of 2days. if you could send any tips on where to and not to go then that would be great. hope your enjoying your time here 

britpack


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

britpack said:


> afternoon mate.. i see your from similar a similar background so thought would send a quick message saying hi! i too am new to dubai and been here for all of 2days. if you could send any tips on where to and not to go then that would be great. hope your enjoying your time here
> 
> britpack


well i am kinda new too.. So dont know of too many places but i will try.. 
which area do u stay in?


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

BBM2325A43C said:


> well i am kinda new too.. So dont know of too many places but i will try..
> which area do u stay in?


ok that would be brilliant. I am currently staying in JLT and looking for new places to live. Will be in jlt for a month or two i think! How long you been here for? Where do most brits tend to hang out?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dubai Marina and JBR has become the place to be if you're an expat.


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Dubai Marina and JBR has become the place to be if you're an expat.


ok great cheers for that. will be sure to try it out. wheres good for over the weekend?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Where's what over the weekend? Well the place is filled with hotels, bars, restaurants and whatever you need. There's a Thursday drinks night expat meet , the thread's up now.


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Speaking of Burj Khalifa.... my company designed and manufactured specialty components for the water feature in the Residential Lobby of the building. I don't think the common public has access to this space, so here is a youtube link: 



. Enjoy!!

...... Sorry for the completely shameless plug!!


----------

